# Fiberglass?



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Whats everyones oppinion on fiberglass body pieces? I just got in a car accident the other day and my front bumper was made of fiberglass. Though it was a minor accident the bumper went to pieces and i have to get a new one. It would only cost me around $100 to get the same one i had before as opposed to something else but do you think its a good idea to put something that could easily break again back on? Or do you think i should just stop hitting other cars


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> Whats everyones oppinion on fiberglass body pieces? I just got in a car accident the other day and my front bumper was made of fiberglass. Though it was a minor accident the bumper went to pieces and i have to get a new one. It would only cost me around $100 to get the same one i had before as opposed to something else but do you think its a good idea to put something that could easily break again back on? Or do you think i should just stop hitting other cars


I would recommend stop hitting the other cars and no one has to battle


----------



## cjones (Mar 22, 2005)

For me personally, I will not put fiberglass pieces on my car. If you have a fiberglass body kit and scrub something then it brakes, it doesn't give at all. The only thing that I would even consider is the authentic Nismo wing (which is fiberglass) the rest of my body kit is urethane.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i hate fiberglass body pieces.....with a passion. one bump and the piece is trash.


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

i would not go back with the fiberglass at least spring for the polyfiber if you cant go polyurethane. both paint better than fiberglass and are way more forgiving, however even if you have an accident with a urethane bumper it is probably still going to break (depending on how much fun you are having aka how fast you are going). fiberglass is cheaper and easier to repair, and im not real sure how to repair polyurethane bumper or if you can. o yeah and from my experience polyfiber and polyurethane usually fit better, just remember you get what you pay for. good luck, i kno exactly what you are going through i have done it twice


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ill take polyurathane over fiberglass any day!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a few fiberglass body panels (front bumper, front fenders)
My car is not a daily though, so it's no biggie to me.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Im thinking of just going to a junk yard and picking up a stock bumper but im not sure. It all depends on how much insurance will give me. I want to find something thats reasonably priced and durable but not too over the top.
This is the front clip i had before

http://www.bodykits.com/fullview.php?id_no=24926&view=OK&unit_price=765&option_price=765

I didnt have the whole kit, just the bumper. I love the way it looks but even if im driving along at night and hit some kind of furry creature in the road it cracks. Ive hit 3 opposums and had terrible damange just because of that. Anybody have any suggestions on where to look for a new bumper?


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

So the insurance company called and said that since my car is an 89 and basicly worthless as they put it, that if the damage done to my car is more then 80% of its value, they'll total it. If the damage is under it, lets say roughly $600, then i still have a 500 dollar deductable to pay which will only leave me with $100 to fix my car...... I love that i pay monthly insurance payments so they can really help me out in times like these.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I have a few fiberglass body panels (front bumper, front fenders)
> My car is not a daily though, so it's no biggie to me.


yeah yours is a show car


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fiberglass > urethane


u guys dont know how to work with fiberglass......its not as weak as u guys make it out to be...urethane is a bitch because urethane is "almost" unrepairable in an accident...fiberglass can be repaired VERY VERY easily, and its cheaper overall, in the short run and long run.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> fiberglass > urethane
> 
> 
> u guys dont know how to work with fiberglass......its not as weak as u guys make it out to be...urethane is a bitch because urethane is "almost" unrepairable in an accident...fiberglass can be repaired VERY VERY easily, and its cheaper overall, in the short run and long run.


Well urethane can be repaired and worked with cause ive done it but its alot more difficult than just fiberglass. You can use a urethane compound that comes in small tubes for about $20 each. For me it applies just like bondo, catshair, etc etc.....I smoothed out my rear bumper with great success , and it lasted the whole time it was on my car, it flexed, stretched, expanded, contracted the same as the OEM bumper material, and I think its great stuff.
I would use it for everything from body filler to a molding kits but its so damned expensive.........


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> fiberglass > urethane
> 
> 
> u guys dont know how to work with fiberglass......its not as weak as u guys make it out to be...urethane is a bitch because urethane is "almost" unrepairable in an accident...fiberglass can be repaired VERY VERY easily, and its cheaper overall, in the short run and long run.


fiberglass chips and cracks faster than urathane, at least the kits for cars, my friend has an accord and his rear bumper is cracked in half after somebody hit him from the back. Same thing happened to me and the only damage i have is scraped paint.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> fiberglass > urethane
> 
> 
> u guys dont know how to work with fiberglass......its not as weak as u guys make it out to be...urethane is a bitch because urethane is "almost" unrepairable in an accident...fiberglass can be repaired VERY VERY easily, and its cheaper overall, in the short run and long run.


kick a fiberglass bumper, then kick a urethane. my sentra has some kind of composite bumpers (not fiberglass) and the most simple way to put it is that theyre indestructable, ive hit EVERYTHING with those bumpers and have yet to have a problem (except when i got rearended and got pushed into a JEEP's trailor hitch  )


i fucking LOVE my B13 E sentra's bumpers.....my moms 2004 mercury grand marquees is another story, a parking lot tap and a pile of snow did $800 in damage (repaint rear bumper, and replace front bumper+paint......guess which one hit snow, and which on tapped another car :lol: )


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

The bumper that i had before worked for 89-91, so will a stock 91 bumper work for my car though its an 89?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Orbital199 said:


> The bumper that i had before worked for 89-91, so will a stock 91 bumper work for my car though its an 89?


from my understanding, alot of people like to do that swap. im not a big fan of the pignose myself.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

RBI*04 said:


> kick a fiberglass bumper, then kick a urethane.


Um, why on earth are you kicking your car? :fluffy:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^hahaha

yea sounds like u guys are LOOKING for excuses for your fiberglass stuff to fuck up or somethin....lol. fiberglass is just more ideal when it comes to kits and other shit...main reason is fiberglass DOES NOT sag, urethane does.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Um, why on earth are you kicking your car? :fluffy:


thats the kindest thing i do to my car, ill have to upload some pics tonight. 


imo all kits should be made of some type of high-flex plastic or compsite. i know theyre made of all types of different plastic, and the bumper on my 91 sentra IS, in fact, un destructable. the reason is more of my personal prefernce, but it would also be good cuz you wouldnt see so many people driving around with f'ed up kits.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

another thing with fiberglass is..that when it is cold outside, it cracks even easier.


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

poly-fiber part polyurithane part fiberglass, i could twist my polyfiber bumper 360 degrees and it wouldnt crack or anything and it was as easy to repair as fiberglass when i did crack it (hit a dudes jeep, his fault). It was more expensive than fiberglass and less expensive than polyurethane. fit great too

i like to kick hondas :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

my friend's Stillen polyurathane kit for his maxima was like that too, you could litterly bend it in half and wouldn't brake.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I chained my frame to my dads truck and reversed the car to pull the dent out of it. It worked pretty well and the bumper went on pretty easily. Take a look.

before
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16583742/

after
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/16583802/


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the "before" ..(OEM?) bumper better


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

B14_Stealth said:


> i like the "before" ..(OEM?) bumper better


I do too but it was a piece of shit and couldnt withstand anything. Its a cheap bumper but with the cost of having to replace it all the time its just more practical to go with the stock bumper if you're not using it for a show car in my oppinion


----------



## itsG.A.riffic (Apr 1, 2005)

isnt fiberglass lighter than polyurethane or did sombody ask this already


----------

